# Copake Auction



## catfish (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.auctionflex.com/showlots.ap?co=9768&weventid=16039

If any one need bikes picked up at the Copake auction. I can deliver them to Memory lane or Ann Arbor. Have done this many times over the years. For lots of people. Fair price, and well protected. e-mail me if interested.


----------



## npence (Apr 1, 2011)

Im interested in the colson Clipper how much to deliver to ML on Fri


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 1, 2011)

I suspect a lot of folks will be interested in that one Nate.
In going throught the dockett, it looks a little thin (and disappointing) on 30's, 40's ballooners.


----------



## npence (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah looks like alot of 1800's and Muscle bikes. Cant wait till ML and Ann Arbor.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone who knows they will need, or thinks they might need a bike or two delivered should send me a PM. Thanks,  Catfish


----------

